# ISO a recipe for (Chinese) Champagne Chicken



## Mayor (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe you guy's can help me out.  I'm looking to make (Chinese) Champagne Chicken.   My wife and I had it at a Chinese buffet one time.
Great flavor!  Looking for a recipe for it.  It was like lightly breaded chicken breasts cut into strips about a inch wide with this sort of white/creamy champagne sauce poured over the top.  Anyone??
All help appreicated!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 20, 2009)

I make this recipe but have never known it to be chinese -- I can't see why you can't cut the chicken in strips ---
 
*Champagne Chicken and Mushrooms* 
1/2 c all-purpose flour with 1 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp pepper added
6 skin-on boneless breasts (I used 4 skinless boneless)
2 T unsalted butter
2 T olive oil
1/2 cup minced shallots (about 3 medium)
2 -3.5 oz packages shitake mushrooms, stems removed and sliced
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 cups champagne or sparkling wine
2  t fresh thyme
1/2 c whipping cream (I used 1 cup) 
 
Dredge chicken in flour mixture, let stand 15 minutes, dredge again.  Meanwhile, melt the bitter and oil in large skillet over medium heat.  Cook chicken until golden, about 5 minute a side and remove.
 
Add shallots to skillet, cook, stirring often, about 2 minutes or until golden.
 
Add mushrooms and garlic, cook, stirring often, about 10 minutes.
 
Stir in champagne and thyme, bring to boil, stirring to loosen particles on bottom of skillet.
 
Reduce heat, return chicken to skillet and cover and simmer 10 min or til done.  Remove chicken to serving platter, stir in cream and cook for 5-6 minutes until thickened. (I like real thick sauce so I added a little bit of water and cornstarch).  Serve sauce immediately over chicken


----------



## Mayor (Mar 20, 2009)

Michele Marie, that sounds good.  I don't know if it really is a Chinese dish or not.  I guess just because it was on a Chinese buffet, doesn't make it Chinese now does it!  This is all I know.  They had it labeled Champagne
Chicken.  I think it was big flat boneless breast and the only reason they had it cut in strips I guess, was because it was on a buffet and people would take smaller pieces.  It did not have mushrooms, but I love them so that sounds good!  I'm going to give your recipe a try!  Do you think I could sub half and half for the whipping cream?  Have no cream.  Thanks so much for responding!  I let you know if this is the same recipe or close
to it or not.  

Dave


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 21, 2009)

I think half n half will be just fine!  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow - that looks fabulous!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------

